# B14 stereo wires??



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

does anyone know what wire resemble what?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

what do you mean? like what wire controls what thing?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's the pinout of a wiring harness that's supposed to plug into those two plugs you're showing. So the whole description is mirrored as you look at it... it's not hard to figure it out. For example... the smaller plug in your picture (the one on the right) will only use pins L,N,O,P for the rear speakers.










I still think you should use a voltmeter/ohmmeter.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

thanks, twiz! thats exactly what i was lookin for


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

When you wire up the new stereo, make a new ground for it. The stock radio is grounded directly through the screws that hold it in and it makes it a bitch when you take the radio out.


----------



## SneakyMilo (Jun 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> When you wire up the new stereo, make a new ground for it. The stock radio is grounded directly through the screws that hold it in and it makes it a bitch when you take the radio out.


Yeah I struggled with this issue. You definatly need to make your own ground for the new headunit.


----------



## high_rpm (May 5, 2005)

the antena is the ground


----------



## raider32assasin (May 5, 2005)

*Here is an easy way to do it...*

rewire the whole car. LOL. Actually, the wiring that is in there is crap anyways, so take out your seats, lift up the carpet, and get to work. Hardest part of the rewire though, is to be very patient. Rewiring the doors with 12 guage wire was very difficult because of the rubber boot that is between the jamb and the door itself is already jam packed if you have electric windows. As far as the ground? Why would you have to rewire it? I just strapped my ground to the chassis. Also, I do not use none of the wire harness crap, I got amps in the trunk.


----------

